# Been around but still learning.



## donhallmon (Nov 25, 2007)

I've been a member for some time now, but still navigating the site.
I grew up land locked and joined the Navy at 21. When I saw my first sailboat I said, I want one. That was over 30 years ago and I've worked my way up to a Vagabond 42. OK, maybe sideways. Anyway, the plan is to complete a refit and renovation before I retire and head for 5 o'clock anywhere.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey Don...welcome! We have good friends on a Vag47 deep in the Caribe...solid boats!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Don,
Welcome to Sailnet and it sounds like a good plan. Go for it.


----------

